# Important: Dust Covers for 16mm Potentiometers!



## music6000 (Feb 23, 2020)

I believe this is mandatory for Dust covers on Pots under the PCB.
It is a on going Issue that should be standard practice in Builds.
This stops the PCB from shorting out on the metal back of the Pot :
They come standard with* Tayda *Alpha 16mm Pots.
*Small Bear* also stocks them.


----------



## BurntFingers (Feb 23, 2020)

...you mean pot condoms?


----------



## music6000 (Feb 24, 2020)

BurntFingers said:


> ...you mean pot condoms?


No, That would be this type, Does it suit your needs, Heh, Heh:


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 25, 2020)

_Snicker_


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 25, 2020)

If you space the pots away from the board, as Jovi describes in Basic Workflow tips, then there's no problem with shorting the pot bodies to the board.  Air is an excellent insulator at low voltage.  That being said, I have switched over to using a _*Jimmy Hat*_ on the pots that go under the board. Can't be too careful these days.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 25, 2020)

music6000 said:


> No, That would be this type, Does it suit your needs, Heh, Heh:
> 
> View attachment 3216



Those even have the reservoir tip!


----------



## ThinAir (Feb 25, 2020)

I've recently starting painting the back of my pots with liquid electrical tape.  A jar costs about $7 bucks and I'm sure there's enough stuff in there to do all of the pots on 20+ pedal builds.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 25, 2020)

Just don't let any get inside.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 25, 2020)

ThinAir said:


> I've recently starting painting the back of my pots with liquid electrical tape.  A jar costs about $7 bucks and I'm sure there's enough stuff in there to do all of the pots on 20+ pedal builds.


Small Bears are like 9 for a Dollar, I only use them under the PCB so it's a No Brainer for me!
Tayda ships them with every pot!


----------



## Barry (Feb 25, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Small Bears are like 9 for a Dollar, I only use them under the PCB so it's a No Brainer for me!
> Tayda ships them with every pot!


Compared to .50 cents  for the others I'm willing to take the chance!


----------

